# Target bow for short drawlength archer???



## mickie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Mystic*

http://www.martinarchery.com/mystic.php

Check out the Mystic. It is the best reasonably priced target bow for short draw. I think you would be very happy with it.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

Check out the ultraelite


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

A good bow is a mathews prestige. I shoot that bow left hand and I have a draw length of 23 1/2 and I shoot pretty good.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I shoot an Alpine Sienna and I love it. I have a 25" DL and I think it is a great bow for a short draw. It comes in Black w/ silver or Pink w/ silver and if you want camo Alpine Eclipse is the same bow just in camo. I just won a national ASA championship with it. It's definitely a powerhouse bow for a short draw person.


----------



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

*short draw.*

1st choice: bowtech equalizer (hard to find, no longer in production)
2nd choice: hoyt Kobalt (easy to find, very fast, light weight)


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

elite gt500 with cuda cams


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Short draw*

Prestige is the way to go. IMO


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I totally understand. I too am left handed with 24.5 draw length. I have to recommend the PSE xforce short draw. It is comparable to the xforce dream season but has the LF cam. I use it for competitions and hunting. 

Shooting 260 grain arrows I get about 270 fps at 48 lbs. 

PSE is doing some nice things. Check out their website!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

IMO I was told by a few people that the Mathew's Prestige was the way to go, I resisted and bought a different one. I struggled until I finally gave in ordered one. After having it for 6 weeks I jumped up my Fita indoor score 20 points. It is a longer axle to axle makeing it more forgiving then a shorter axle to axle that is considered a speed bow. For target I will not look at another bow. 

I do have a 24.5 in drawlength, shooting 45lbs.


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

*short draw bow*

try the bowtech equalizer my draw is only 25 and i love my bow and have had no problems with it the shop i shoot for might have one still if you want i could see if it is still there and let you know. just get back with me if you want to.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*dumb question...*

do you really want to sell your current bow?? You said you were happy with it. If you don't want to sell it, save up a bit of cash for a bow slush fund, in case a bow comes out that you do want, and keep you baby too. Sounds good on paper! LOL!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Bowtech Admiral makes a 24-30 inch draw length...You will love it.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Rubbersidown said:


> 1st choice: bowtech equalizer (hard to find, no longer in production)
> 2nd choice: hoyt Kobalt (easy to find, very fast, light weight)


+1 for the equalizer.
smokin fast short draw length bow :thumbs_up at 26 1/2" 60lbs with a 315 grain arrow I was gettin 294 FPS


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Bowtech Equalizer, or look at the newer Sentinel and Captain.
These are quick, dead nuts quite bows and are accurate.
Second choice would be the Mathews Prestige.


----------



## Kai (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey there bracken, I am from Stellenbosch field archery club - I recently was in the same boat as you - got to the limit of my Mustang and wanted to improve my target scores - Magnum in Pretoria had special price on the Prestige :thumbs_up, and I have not looked back - went from 485 on a full SANIFAA field round to 505 the next week at the WP Summer Champs - super super bow, little bit of recoil , but very forgiving and dead steady. I haven't shot indoor with it yet, but practise indoor at local archery shop and have to play stupid to miss. I shoot with a Carter Backstrap and a finger sling.:teeth:


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

+1 with the Mystic, really good bow for women


----------



## Kai (Jan 10, 2009)

Elite with Cuda cams is also very nice - easy to adjust and very solid back wall and should not be too difficult to find LH draw...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt kobolt or The hoyt Ultra elite to great choices for short draw archer.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> Hoyt kobolt or The hoyt Ultra elite to great choices for short draw archer.


On the Kobolt and you change the draw length without a bow press?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*two screws*

Yes, just undo and move each screw from the mod. (do them one at a time to make life easier), but you don't need a bow press.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

williamcr said:


> On the Kobolt and you change the draw length without a bow press?


yes it has the cam&half plus! it has adjustable draw length and can be adjusted without a bow press.


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

*Thanks...*

The Prestige was one of the bows that I had in mind so it was great to see that it came up quite a few times amongst all the other suggestions. I don't plan to sell my bow too soon so I will remain open minded to all suggestions until the time comes to depart from my trusty friend. 

Thanks to everybody for your input :smile: I do feel a little more enlightened now - YAY!!! Hopefully this thread will also help some other people out who are also battling to decide on a new bow!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

nag said:


> Bowtech Equalizer, or look at the newer Sentinel and Captain.
> These are quick, dead nuts quite bows and are accurate.
> Second choice would be the Mathews Prestige.


+1 The Sentinel is just short enough for you, but is the longest of the bunch. It's got an amazing hard wall, and is very smooth, very forgiving, and extremely quiet! 
Good luck!


----------

